# Migrating to a new PC: how about installed ".omnisphere" libraries?



## lucky909091 (Oct 7, 2018)

Hello folks,
I would like to know what will happen with the already installed ".omnisphere" libraries when I migrate to a new PC?
I mean libraries like "PluginGuru" which have to be installed with the function 
"install .omnisphere".

I understand that I have to reinstall Omnisphere and its factory library.
But I hope that I can copy and paste all the installed libraries into the Steam Folder.

I appreciate every support. Thank you in advance.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 7, 2018)

They will copy over along with the STEAM folder, since that's where they are after you installed them. You don't need to re-install them.


----------



## lucky909091 (Oct 8, 2018)

Perfect.
Thank you very much.


----------

